# Anyone want to share their order procedures??



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

For instance....you get the order, do you print out order forms and put them in a to do pile? Do you rely solely on a online business tracking software?

Right now we use Trello to track orders.
But sometimes things get forgotten. So i'm wondering if I should start printing out order forms and put them in a "to do" bin...instead of relying on Trello.


----------



## mrcabdriver1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I cant say how I do t shirt orders because my wife and I are purchasing a shirt business and are totally new. 

I think each person will be different. Currently I am a project manager for a supply company. I found that i cannot keep track of my projects using electronics. I do things the old fashioned way. I take notes on a pad of paper and use a day planner for important tasks. 

The projects we do range from $100.00 up to $3mil. We do everything on custom order forms. The project manger fills out the ticket. White copy goes into an order bin which is tracked by our office manager. 

The remaining two copies are then put in the appropriate bins. Material on order, needs to be scheduled, , city route etc. 

Once the project is scheduled and completed the remaining two copies are marked with time taken to compete and goes to our office manger who knows it is complete and will call the customer and bill the job if needed.


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

We have a big white board to keep track. I am not an electronic scheduler person. I like looking up and seeing what is going on. We print out the order form and then put the order number, customer name and due date on the board. Works for us! Once you play with your system you will find what works best for you.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I have a master list and an individual folder (or sheet for reorders) for each order with piles for different stages of production. I'd like to have everything on my hard drive (especially for easy backup) but I save some customer emails for misc information and I'd rather not take the time to get all that into a folder, update all the changes that are made during production that are noted on a physical run sheet and I can't include sew-outs in a computer file. I started this way 14 years ago so that's probably partly why that's my method. If I started today it would probably be different and I wouldn't have two large filing cabinets full of customer files taking up valuable space.


----------



## jjsegura (Aug 18, 2016)

I am using Cowbird by Symbiont Technologies. I follow all my production orders around the world. This is a great software for any company in the apparel business.


----------

